# Frequency of workouts



## jake33 (Jan 26, 2013)

Looking for some input....I currently work one body part a day, doing 3 exercises per muscle. I do 4 sets of 8 to 12 reps on each exercise. Out of seven days, I work each body part one time per week, taking two days off to do just cardio. Trying to decide if working a body part only once per week enough? Would like to hear what you guys think...


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 26, 2013)

Depends on what you're trying to accomplish.


----------



## Georgia (Jan 26, 2013)

Depends on if you're lagging behind in certain areas. Like your wheels. If you have small wheels it may be wise to hit them twice a week spaced out as far as possible (M, Th or M, F). 

Like Jax said what are your goals?


----------



## Cashout (Jan 26, 2013)

For me training frequency is completely instinctive - if I feel like training a body part I train it. 

Some weeks, I'll train things twice a week. Most of the time, only once. 

But the days that things actually gets worked various a lot from week to week.

This week, I hit back twice - one Monday and again on Thursday. It "felt" like it wanted to be trained. Both sessions were super.

So, I'd say don't let a "schedule" that you arbitrarily create in your mind based on days of the week dictate how frequently you train a body part.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm with cash. Some weeks I train body parts twice a week, some once, some weeks if I feel like my back or legs need a rest, I don't train them at all. I guess you could say I wing it. It'a actually more like I listen to my body. If its telling me I need to back off, I do. If its telling me I'm good with doin heavy deads and rows twice a week, I do it. I got out of the mind set of having a set schedule I adhere to. It became monotonous and boring. Plus it keeps my body guessing on which angle I'm about to hit it from.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jan 26, 2013)

My back over looks my chest.  
Unlike others that work out what they can see in the mirror while working out.  I concentrated on my back.
Now I need the front to catch up.  So I train chest and legs twice a week.
As mentioned above.  As separate as possible.  Mon and thurs.

But that all changes on a cycle.  Its a all body work out every day.  The recovery process from gear is amazing.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 27, 2013)

I was training one bp a day 8 to 12 reps 4 or 5 movements + cardio . I liked it ok I recently switched it up to a muti bp 5x5 routine that looks like this work out A. squats 5x5, Bench press 5x5 , BO rows 5x5 incline db curls 3x8 shrugs 3x8 then abs. Work out B Squats 5x5 incline BP 5x5 strict over head press 5x5 skull crushers 3x8 db rows 3x8 abs Now I rotate a and b 5 days a week with a few variations for example on the second A work out of the week I will replace bo rows with dead lifts. My goals for this work out are to get my Squat numbers up and my bp numbers up I figure I will get stronger squatting and doing some form of bp work 5 times a week I use about 70% max pretty much the peak of my 5rep max I love it so far sore as shit but I feel stronger already after 2 weeks


----------



## jake33 (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the input, been at work...Im going for size gains right now. Is there a better workout system for gaining bulk than what I have been doing?


----------

